

Dude Sneaks into Game Studio… Eats Their Food… Discovers Unannounced Game - fnordsensei
http://www.gamebreaker.tv/news-main/pc-2/dude-sneaks-into-game-studio-discovers-unannounced-game/

======
hornd
The studio's response (on the linked Kotaku article) is incredibly classy and
well written. Completely unoffensive while strictly discouraging this kind of
behavior. Kudos.

------
Sanddancer
Textbook social engineering. Look like you belong, and everyone will assume
that you do. Easier to just go along your routine than ask about the "new
guy".

------
pwnna
Slightly off topic: but GTA5 has a mission where you had to do essentially
that.

------
readme
Free advertising for the game studio. Good thing they let him waltz right in.

------
CookieCutter2
I want to know if HL3 is coming.

------
Animats
This is why you buy an anti-tailgating system for your unattended but secured
doors.

------
malkia
A tail-gator

